# Review - Gadgetshieldz Galaxy S7 screen protector for curved edges



## deadnoun (Mar 25, 2016)

Got my S7 on launch day (the excitement is still not dying) and the 1st thing that came to my mind is how to protect the shiny back and the curved portions from scratches. There aren't many S7 screen protectors that would protect the curved areas of the glass. Got gadgetshieldz full body protectors to protect the screen, back, sides and the camera lens. The real advantage of Gadgetshieldz screen protectors is that they can bend over curved areas of the phone too. 

While this is not a tempered glass and I got it more for the back and body protection film but the screen guard is also really handy for scratch protection. If you are looking for drop protection, I would suggest getting a tempered glass protector for the screen and gadgetshieldz body protection film which would cover the back, sides and the camera lens - best of both worlds.

I have not tested the self healing technology and all that is claimed by them. That's going to get tested as I use it. But it really is invisible once you apply it as they claim. I have attached a few pictures and had to zoom in a lot to show the edges of the protectors. You will never be able to tell if it's applied on the galaxy s7 or not unless you screw up the application and let a lot of dust and air bubbles get into the screen protector. I have one dust particle trapped in the screen if you see the images. Otherwise the device looks the same way it was without the gadgetshieldz protectors.

Overall, very satisfied with the quality of the gadgetshieldz protectors and I guess I am going to get them for my other devices too, especially the shiny ones. :drinks_NF:

*s12.postimg.org/5wade1kpp/image.jpg

*s12.postimg.org/lycwkfkf1/image.jpg

*s12.postimg.org/wwo62m90d/image.jpg

*s12.postimg.org/f9ayi5ogt/image.jpg

*s12.postimg.org/581iv3lzx/image.jpg


----------



## Jaykiller (Mar 27, 2016)

Where did you get this?


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 27, 2016)

Great....
 You have the option of dbrand skins also.


----------



## deadnoun (Mar 28, 2016)

I bought this on their website

Samsung Galaxy S7 Screen Protectors, Scratch Guards | Gadgetshieldz™ India


----------



## anky (Mar 28, 2016)

gadgetshieldz are very good. I have been suing them for my moto g and seeing me, many of my friends also switched to it. trust me, you wont bother changing u screen guard for 1 year!, it will still look as new.
Only problem is the correct application of it.if u are able to fit it properly then it works wonders. Minor scratches from keys, coins etc get self healed in two three days. they just disappear, dont know how but it does.
I will recommend this to everyone and for every device. Earlier there delivery was slow but now they deliver in 2-3 days anywhere.


----------



## deadnoun (Mar 28, 2016)

adityagupta said:


> Great....
> You have the option of dbrand skins also.



Seems Gadgetshieldz also offering the same 3M skins in the name of Skinnova with less price than the Dbrand and also hope it delivers quick as the screen protector arrives to me. Have a look at their site.

*www.gadgetshieldz.in/skinnova/


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 28, 2016)

deadnoun said:


> Seems Gadgetshieldz also offering the same 3M skins in the name of Skinnova with less price than the Dbrand and also hope it delivers quick as the screen protector arrives to me. Have a look at their site.
> 
> *www.gadgetshieldz.in/skinnova/


Naiiiceeee....

Now please do a small review of ur s7


----------



## deadnoun (Mar 29, 2016)

Suing them   JK 
I even wanted to know the self healing technology really works or not. Agree with you applying for the first time needs patience but now I'm ready to do with all my devices :smug_NF: Delivery was awesome, I got my package in 2 days :smoking_NF:

- - - Updated - - -



adityagupta said:


> Naiiiceeee....
> 
> Now please do a small review of ur s7



haha  Already many had did that.
As you per your kind request. I'll be doing very quick review for you and you will be tagged in that  
Thanks.


----------



## powerhoney (Mar 30, 2016)

deadnoun said:


> Suing them   JK
> I even wanted to know the self healing technology really works or not. Agree with you applying for the first time needs patience but now I'm ready to do with all my devices :smug_NF: Delivery was awesome, I got my package in 2 days :smoking_NF:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Did you order the ultra-clear ones or the matte ones???


----------



## deadnoun (Mar 30, 2016)

powerhoney said:


> Did you order the ultra-clear ones or the matte ones???



Ordered ultra clear one for both the screen as well as the body. Didn't go for the installation kit though. You can create the soap solution at home easily.


----------

